# Paper challenge



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I propose we have an informal contest shooting ten rounds at seven yards with the handgun of your choice, ideally one that would reasonably considered a daily carry candidate.
Rules should be as simple as: no rest, no rehearsal, ten shots off hand with the group size rather than the bullseye being the scoring factor.
Your honor and pics with a scale are all we need.
I will post my entry on this thread ASAP


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I get a chance to go to the range, I will do it too


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

When you write "off-handed", does that mean one-hand or can we use both hands. I'd like to try this.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SGWGunsmith said:


> When you write "off-handed", does that mean one-hand or can we use both hands. I'd like to try this.


In my parlance off hand means no rest. Two hands is fine. If you want to show off with one hand only that is fine too.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

My carry is a LCP 380 and I have zero practice ammo. I only have hollow point Hornady for SD. Now if I could get a box of FMJ practice rounds I would give it a go. Now I could cheat and use my S&W SW 22 Victory and at 21' would have a small group on bullseye. That pistol is very accurate and the factory trigger is real nice. I wish I could say the same for my 380. My choice for the LCP was because It fits in my jean pocket and has a smaller footprint than my wallet. Wallet in left pocket, LCP in right.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Years ago, I ran another forum, and we did these contests once a month. It can be fun. At the time, I used a P99. Made it very easy to be accurate.

That was 10-15 years ago, though. As I've gotten older, the tremor in my left hand has gotten worse. Makes it a bit harder. I might be going at the end of next week to shoot. If I do, I'll see what I can do 

We used to do groups of 5. Groups of 10 is much harder


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have pretty much decided to use my G34 for this. It is tempting to try my new to me S.A. 1911 A-1 but I have to see how it shoots first. Going to try to hit the range today.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, here is my ten round, off hand group at twenty-one feet. I am a bit disappointed in my shooting, but there was no warm up or rehearsal. I just hung the target measured the twenty-one feet and shot ten rounds. My next try will happen after some dry fire drills and a census on my reserve ammo.
Please show us how you can do.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Cmon man. That's just a white piece of paper. Not even a target


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Cmon man. That's just a white piece of paper. Not even a target


Anything I align my sights on is a target to me. I can go shopping if you insist.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Anything I align my sights on is a target to me. I can go shopping if you insist.


I use some targets I make on the photocopier.

Send me a PM with your email address, and I will email it to you (the image I print for the target)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I use some targets I make on the photocopier.
> 
> Send me a PM with your email address, and I will email it to you (the image I print for the target)


I left the compound without targets or a marker. I have both but rather than backtrack I bought some poster board and markers at the BUCK.
Thanks for the offer Shipwreck!
This pic is more poster board with holes drilled by my daily carry. Ten @ 21'.
I plan to tighten the groups a bit.
Any joiners?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

2” center to center isn’t bad for a Brazilian snubby.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Today’s range trip (Second time out with the 640-1). Seems to like 158gr magnum loads from Fiocchi.









And I continue to be impressed by how easy it is to stack rounds with the Px4 Compact.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Years ago, I ran another forum, and we did these contests once a month. It can be fun. At the time, I used a P99. Made it very easy to be accurate.
> 
> That was 10-15 years ago, though. As I've gotten older, the tremor in my left hand has gotten worse. Makes it a bit harder. I might be going at the end of next week to shoot. If I do, I'll see what I can do
> 
> We used to do groups of 5. Groups of 10 is much harder


You left handed? I'm right, but I practice with both hands, even amount of rounds. My right hand can develop that "shaky" crap too, but my left hand is super stable.

I am more accurate with my left hand, but faster with my right. Wish I would have seen this post earlier, for I went to the range Friday morning, but ditched my targets already.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> You left handed? I'm right, but I practice with both hands, even amount of rounds. My right hand can develop that "shaky" crap too, but my left hand is super stable.
> 
> I am more accurate with my left hand, but faster with my right. Wish I would have seen this post earlier, for I went to the range Friday morning, but ditched my targets already.


No, I am right handed. But when using both hands, the left hand tremor effects me hold on the gun.

It is not horrific, but it is getting a little more as I get older.

I have a lot of neck and upper back issues. The muscles get so tight that it locks up my neck, and I have to see a chiropractor several times a week for him to "unstick it." Then it just happens again. Sometimes on the same day, sometimes the next day. It's random, and is costing me a fortune. 

I found out thru a nerve conduction study this summer that I have a constant tremor in my neck and shoulders. It's small enough to not be noticeable, but it is always there. And, that goes a long way to explain why those muscles never relax.

It is possible I have that in my entire body, but they only tested my neck and shoulders, because that is the problem area.

Anyway - my shooting skill has gone up, but the left hand tremor takes away from it. It's annoying.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> No, I am right handed. But when using both hands, the left hand tremor effects me hold on the gun.
> 
> It is not horrific, but it is getting a little more as I get older.
> 
> ...


Man, sorry to hear that.


----------

